# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Recent pics of Jason Arntz

## rruhl

I found the pics from this thread:

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...ST;f=15;t=7728

Jason Arntz getting ready for the Ironman.

----------


## Mr. Trenton

he looks pretty good, he's a cool guy, i met him last may while he was guest posing at the trenton, nj bodybuilding championships. he came over to me bacause i had my two t-cup min pins with me and he had some at home also, and i know his sister also. any idea what gym he trains at, just curious?

----------


## Roidfever

Well, Jason is the kind of bodybuilder I like in particular.

----------


## rruhl

Jason Arntz -- Pictures 10 days out

----------


## BrokenBricks

is he like 4 feet tall??

----------


## WTC

> is he like 4 feet tall??



Naw, he's at least 4'2"

----------


## Mr. Death

Impressive quads.

----------

